# S7-Schulung oder autodidaktisch?



## Solaris (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo an alle Wissenden,

ich habe da eine für mich wichtige Frage,
ich muß mich demnächst beruflich mit S7-300 und Step7 beschäftigen, ist eine Schulung zwingend  erforderlich oder kann ich das auch "autodidaktisch" erlernen? 
Ich weiß wie eine SPS prinzipiell funktioniert. Kenntnisse in Elektrik / Elektronik sind vorhanden. PC-Kenntnisse auch vorhanden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
unbedingt kurs, es sei denn du heißt maxi.


----------



## Tenlegs (19 Oktober 2007)

Unbedingt vorher eine Schulung.

Muss nicht zwingend bei Siemens sein.

Ich muss mich gerade mehr oder weniger mit WinCC autodidaktisch rumschlagen. 

Ohne dieses Forum würde ich nur noch mit der langen Nase durch die Gegend laufen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Solaris (19 Oktober 2007)

vielen Dank für die Antworten, Ihr macht mir ja richtig Mut

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Rudi (19 Oktober 2007)

Natürlich Lehrgang wenns Arbeitgeber oder anderer Sponsor zahlt !
Ich währe glücklich einen Lehrgang zu bekommen.
Ansonsten viele, viele Stunden Freizeit opfern !


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

Solaris schrieb:


> ...
> ich muß mich demnächst beruflich mit S7-300 und Step7 beschäftigen
> ...


Das ist ein weites Feld. Was musst Du denn Beruflich mit Step7 machen? Hast Du da schon einen Überblick was die Aufgaben sein werden?



Solaris schrieb:


> ...
> ...Ich weiß wie eine SPS prinzipiell funktioniert. Kenntnisse in Elektrik / Elektronik sind vorhanden. PC-Kenntnisse auch vorhanden.


Das ist auch wenig konkret. PC-Kenntnisse kann vom verletzungsfreien  Ein- und Ausschalten bis zum PC-Programmierer sein.

Noch ein paar Fragen:
-hast Du Kollegen die Dir helfen können?
-hast Du schon mit irgend einer SPS zu tun gehabt?

Also tendenziell würde ich auch zu einer Schulung raten eventuell sogar zu mehreren.
Wenn Du in der Materie mal drin bist und eine Steuerung beherrschst geht der Umstieg zu anderen Herstellern und Systemen dann meist einfach.

Die Programmierung und das Handling der Software (z.B. Konfiguration usw.) ist auch ein breites Feld. Schau Dich mal hier im Forum um und versuch mal herauszufinden was Du verstehst und was nicht.


----------



## Solaris (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallol zotos,

-also meine PC-Kenntnisse..... ich baue selber PCs zusammen, C-Control selbst zwei Projekte entwickelt incl. Programmierung mit C-Control-Basic (funktioniert sogar ), betrachte mich eher als "Hardware-Typ"

- ja ich werde Kollegen mit Erfahrung an meiner Seite haben aber ich glaube nicht daß die mir den ganzen Tag Fragen beantworten wollen

- ich habe vor ganz langer Zeit mal einen Robotron-SPS-Lehrgang gemacht (ich glaub da ist inzwischen viel passiert...)

Die Schulung wird in jedem Fall von der Firma bezahlt, ich bin allerdings kein Fan von Schulungen, die Praxis ist der beste Lehrer... oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Tenlegs (20 Oktober 2007)

Solaris schrieb:


> - ich habe vor ganz langer Zeit mal einen Robotron-SPS-Lehrgang gemacht (ich glaub da ist inzwischen viel passiert...)



Ein wenig ist da schon passiert. 



> Die Schulung wird in jedem Fall von der Firma bezahlt, ich bin allerdings kein Fan von Schulungen, die Praxis ist der beste Lehrer... oder irre ich mich da?



Es kommt immer darauf an wo du hin willst. Was sind deine Schwerpunkte ?
Troubleshooting, Entwicklung uswusw...

PC zusammenbauen und C-Basic sind eine ganz andere Welt als SPS Programmierung. Schulungen sind ätzend - da hast du wohl recht. 
Aber ohne vernünftige Grundlagen hast du keine Chance. Jedenfalls keine ernsthafte.

Als ich zu ersten mal bei Rockwell (AB) gesessen habe, war ich danach fürs Leben gezeichnet...dachte ich....dann kam COROS LS C...

Und wenns noch so ätzend ist - bringt schon eine Menge.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Solaris (20 Oktober 2007)

ja die Schwerpunkte werden genau da sein, Inbetriebnahme, Fehlersuche und später Projektierung, also eigentlich alles.

Ich glaube langsam daß eine Schulung wohl nicht so richtig vermeidbar ist. Wie kann ich die Spitze von lorenz2512 auf maxi deuten, ist das ein schulungsloser? Ich las im Forum auch etwas von "Forumkasper"?


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

Solaris schrieb:


> ...
> Die Schulung wird in jedem Fall von der Firma bezahlt
> ...



Der Satz ist doch das wichtigste. Nimm das Angebot an. Und versuch mit einer positiven Einstellung in die Schulung zu gehen.

Das Selbststudium bleib Dir ja eh nicht erspart.


----------



## Solaris (20 Oktober 2007)

Dann werde ich mich wohl meinem Schicksal fügen müssen, ich hoffe doch aber die eine oder andere Frage hier im Forum beantwortet zu bekommen.


----------



## Rudi (20 Oktober 2007)

Wer ist schon Fan von Schulungen ! Aber es erspart viel Zeit.


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Solaris schrieb:


> ja die Schwerpunkte werden genau da sein, Inbetriebnahme, Fehlersuche und später Projektierung, also eigentlich alles.
> ...


 
Dann mach auf jeden Fall eine Schulung, Du braucht ja auf jeden Fall die Grundlagen zur Bedienung, und gerade bei der Fehlersuche lernt man das nicht mal eben so. Durch die Schulung kannst Du noch lange nicht programmieren, aber Du hast das Werkzeug dazu kennen gelernt,
was du dann daraus machst, das liegt nur an dir.
Und da werden auch nach einer Schulung noch einige Probleme auf dich zukommen.


----------



## Solaris (20 Oktober 2007)

Wie lange dauert denn so eine Schulung (Grundlagen)?


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

Grundkurs würde ich fünf Tage rechnen (also eine Woche).


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Schau mal bei http://www.sitrain.de vorbei.

Oder schau die mal die Schulungsunterlagen vorher an.
Es gibt einen Link dazu hier im Forum, daran kannst Du vieleicht feststellen, welcher Kurs für dich der richtige wäre.


EDIT : hier der Link http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## Tenlegs (20 Oktober 2007)

In welcher Ecke wohnst du ?

In der Region Hannover kan ich dir ein paar recht gute Alternativen zu Siemens nennen. Vor allen Dingen preislich.

Siemens ist ja gerade in dem Punkt jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Man gut das wir nicht Endkunde bei denen sind.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Solaris (20 Oktober 2007)

Ich wohne in Schwerin, falls Du das schon mal gehört hast:???:

Ansonsten gibt es ja zumindest von Siemens erschreckend viele verschiedene Lehrgänge...


----------



## Tenlegs (20 Oktober 2007)

ne Schwerin sagt mir gerade mal gar nichts......

Muss wohl irgendwo in der Tätärä sein.

Ruf am besten mal im nächst gelegenen Schulungscenter an, und lass dich beraten.

Oder such dir einen freien Anbieter, meistens entwickelt sich da ein recht guter Kontakt falls du mal nicht weiterkommst.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## IBFS (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

also ich habe mich im Frühjahr 1999 direkt nach der UNI (ohne jegliche S7-Kenntnisse) selbstständig gemacht.

S7-PG gekauft und dazu sofort SCL
EPLAN5.20 Professional gekauft
und bis heute nie irgend einen Lehrgang besucht

außer einen Tageskurs zu UL(Schaltschränke für Nordamerika)

Das soll nun nicht der Maßstab für alle sein, aber es geht auch ohne Kurse.

Gruß




@Tenlegs

Geographie-Test nicht bestanden!!!   Schwerin ist LANDESHAUPTSTADT von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern -  das sollte JEDER Bundesbürger wissen!!! 
es sei den man kommt aus "Tätärä"!!


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Also das geht nicht nur über Siemens,

versuch es mal über die Handwerkskammer in deinem Bezirk.

Jaja , das Internet ist schon eine schöne Sache, man muss es nur zu nutzen wissen.....

http://www.hwk-schwerin.de/schwerin/index.php?id=95&oid=62


----------



## Rudi (20 Oktober 2007)

Na ja vom Text her klingt das Lehrgangsangebot nicht so überzeugend.
Da sollte man schon noch genauer nachfragen über den Inhalt.
Stand da was von Simatic ?


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Rudi,
keine Ahnung ob da was von S7 steht !


> Jaja , das Internet ist schon eine schöne Sache, man muss es nur zu nutzen wissen.....


 
ich hab einfach mal in Schwerin danach gesucht...

Das heisst , wenn man was will, muss man auch danach suchen.
Das Forum kann dir in einem konkreten Problem helfen, aber bei so etwas wir hier nur eine Hilfe sein und zu weiteren Gedanken anregen.
Die Entscheidungen trifft jeder selber....


----------



## Tenlegs (21 Oktober 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Tenlegs
> 
> Geographie-Test nicht bestanden!!!   Schwerin ist LANDESHAUPTSTADT von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern -  das sollte JEDER Bundesbürger wissen!!!
> es sei den man kommt aus "Tätärä"!!



Der Joke zielte auf Solaris. "Falls du das schon mal gehört hast" .


Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich gelobe feierlich niemals einen Ossiwitz zu posten


----------



## zotos (21 Oktober 2007)

Solaris schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich wohl meinem Schicksal fügen müssen, ich hoffe doch aber die eine oder andere Frage hier im Forum beantwortet zu bekommen.



Wer sich erst selbst Gedanken gemacht und die Frage verständlich formuliert bekommt sicher kompetente Hilfe. Ich würde schauen das ich die Software (inklusive PLCsim) irgendwie auch für daheim bekomme. Damit man auch mal was testen kann. 

Ich denke mit einem überdurchschnittlichen Spieltrieb geht da auch viel autodidaktisch zu erlernen.




IBFS schrieb:


> @Tenlegs
> Geographie-Test nicht bestanden!!!   Schwerin ist LANDESHAUPTSTADT von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern -  das sollte JEDER Bundesbürger wissen!!!
> es sei den man kommt aus "Tätärä"!!



100% Ack.

Bei den Stäten Schwerin und Dresden müssen jedem Bundesbürger "die Ohren klingeln". Die in diesen Städten beheimateten Landtage müssen uns eine Warnung sein. Dort hat es der NPD-Abschaum sogar in den Landtag geschafft.


----------



## Solaris (21 Oktober 2007)

Oh ich danke Euch für die rege Anteilnahme an meiner Frage. Keine Angst Tenlengs, Ossiwitze würden an mir einfach so abtropfen, das Gute am Forum ist die Möglichkeit überall seinen Senf dazuzugeben. 
Ich dachte auch daran mir einfach eine S7-300 zu besorgen und dann ein bißchen selbst zu fummeln. Der Preis schreckte aber erst mal etwas ab. Die Step7-Lite habe ich mir schon gezogen, sieht auf den ersten Blick beeindruckend aus, deswegen fragte ich hier im Forum nach dem Sinn einer Schulung.

Übrigens: Es kennt längst nicht jeder Schwerin, deswegen war ich etwas skeptisch:???:

Ich gelobe feierlich niemals einen Wessiwitz zu posten


----------



## Solaris (21 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Also das geht nicht nur über Siemens,
> 
> versuch es mal über die Handwerkskammer in deinem Bezirk.
> 
> ...





Aso dieses Angebot finde ich aus meiner Sicht Zeitverschwendung, da werde ich wohl kaum etwas neues hören.


----------



## automobil80 (24 Oktober 2007)

*Christiani Weiterbildung*

Hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand von euch den 6-monatigen Fernkurs von Christiani? 
Hört sich ganz gut an, eigentlich.
Bin bis jetzt eigentlich nur in normaler Und-Oder-Logik und Hardwarekonfiguration fit. 
Die Sachen wie DB´s und FC´s fehlen mir noch fast ganz.
Viele Grüße


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> unbedingt kurs, es sei denn du heißt maxi.


 
Was soll das?
Hey so geht das nicht hier.
Ich bin staatlich geprüfter Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechniker, habe mein Praktikum bei Siemens gemacht und trage einen Meister Titel.
Habe in letzter Zeit schon öfters gelesen das du mir Sachen unwahr unterstellst oder mich denunzierst, in einer Form die einen Konflikt provoziert und ausserhalb eines humoristischen Ramens fallen; Bitte unterlasse Dies.
Für Spass bin ich immer und fast jeder Zeit zu haben, aber hier ist der Spass klar überschritten.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Was soll das?
> Hey so geht das nicht hier.
> Ich bin staatlich geprüfter Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechniker, habe mein Praktikum bei Siemens gemacht und trage einen Meister Titel.


 
Ist ja toll, da fühlt man sich so richtig klein.


----------



## Forumaner (26 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gelernter Industrieelektroniker und habe in der Ausbildung nur einfache S5-Grundlagen bekommen.
Natürlich wurde ich darin in der Abschlussprüfung geprüft, aber der Programmieraufwand beschränkte sich lediglich auf Timer, Merker, Ein- und Ausgänge.
Also im Grunde nur logische Verknüpfungen!

Mittlerweile musste ich alleine eine alte Anlage (bestand nur aus Schütze und Zeitrelais) auf S7 mit diversem Schnickschnack (Strommessung etc.) umbauen.
Natürlich hatte ich einige Programm-Vorlagen von anderen Steuerungen, in denen ich etwas abgucken und für mich abändern konnte, aber bei den unterschiedlichsten Programmierstrategien kamen immer neue Fragen auf, die ich mit meinem Meister klären musste.
DB's und FB's waren Neuland für mich, aber man kann sich sehr gut darin einarbeiten, wenn man verstanden hat, wie man mit diesen Bausteinen umzugehen hat!
Nun läuft die Steuerung auf S7 und ich bin überglücklich, dass ich meine Vorstellungen ohne einen S7-Lehrgang erfolgreich umgesetzt habe.

Dieses Forum hat mir dabei sehr geholfen, denn einige Fragen wurden durch die Suchfunktion schnell beantwortet.
Außerdem muss ich mich bei allen bedanken, die mir bei dämlichen Fragen geholfen haben und Geduld aufbrachten.

Eine S7-Schulung habe ich leider nie besuchen können, *da war und ist noch immer privater Einsatz gefragt*.
Aber vielleicht bekomme ich irgendwann doch noch eine S7-Schulung und kann dort meine Defizite aufbessern.

Übrigens: *Ich bin noch lange kein SPS-Spezi, arbeite aber noch daran!* 

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (27 April 2008)

>>> Ich bin staatlich geprüfter Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechniker, habe mein Praktikum bei Siemens gemacht und trage einen Meister Titel. <<<


Wird ne lange Liste werden, wenn hier jetzt jeder seine Meister-, Techniker- und Ing.- Titel auflistet. Ganz abgesehen von den Dingen, die man nebenher noch so erworben hat.
Hobbykoch, Gartenumgraber etc......


----------



## waldy (27 April 2008)

Hallo,
na ja, eine meine Text wurde hier schon mal gelöscht.
Tja, nun wie immer ich schreibe es weiter 



> >>> Ich bin staatlich geprüfter Steuerungs- und Automatisierungstechniker, habe mein Praktikum bei Siemens gemacht und trage einen Meister Titel. <<<


 - ich würde es sagen, das es sieht aus, wie eine Bewerbung hier in Forum.
Sucht jemand hier neue Stele ? 

Ich glaube, hier in Forum gibt s genug Leute ( ausser mir ) , welche hat schon in seine Leben was erreicht, nun wenn alle werde hier das alles rein schreiben, dann kann man eine Romäne abschreiben 

gruß waldy


----------



## Machtnix (28 April 2008)

Ob du besser selbstständig lernst oder auf Schulungen mußt du eigentlich selbst am besten wissen. Jeder Mensch hat seine eigene Art zu lernen. Für mich wären Schulungen rausgeworfenes Geld für einen langweiligen Zeitvertreib.

Allerdings gibt es auch Menschen, die dich nicht danach beurteilen, was du kannst, sondern danach, was du für Schulungen gemacht hast. Also selbst wenn es dir wissensmäßig nichts bringt, kann es nützlich sein und wenn deine Firma es zahlt, kann es ja auch nichts schaden.


----------



## Jordy (28 April 2008)

Denke mal das meiste lernst du nachher.
Wenn ich überlege was ich damals in meinem SPS Lehrgang gemacht habe und was ich heute mache...
Aber für die Basis ist vielleicht ein Grundkurs nicht schlecht... aber da lernt man wirklich nur die Basis. (OK... wies bei Siemens ist weiß ich nciht...)


----------

